

 news:yc 1.2: iPad optimized, new comment UI, new HNKit (iOS Hacker News client) - Xuzz
http://newsyc.me/onepointtwo.html

======
pooriaazimi
Finally... A decent iPad HN client that lets you actually _use_ HN, not just
view it. And with those big up/downvote buttons, no more fat-fingered
downvoting!

Thank you, I just bought it.

------
mleatherb
Ask and you shall receive! Awesome app

